# Gallery > Cartographers Choice >  The Kingdom in the clouds - By Azelor

## Ilanthar

*The Kingdom in the clouds*


*Created in : Illustrator & Photoshop*

*Review*
Azelor has been a cartographer here since the first years of the Guild. His maps are known for their incredible details that give them both depth and realism. There is no surprise in the fact that he is also one of the best advisers and contributors regarding climates.
With "The Kingdom in the Clouds", Azelor constantly refined and detailed his Guildworld Map, pushing his own style even beyond what had gone before, making an exceptional map with all its different lands and regions. And we're more than glad to see him keeping developing it with new maps, both in Guild World & Guild City.

*Original Thread*
*WIP Thread*

----------


## J.Edward

Awesome  :Very Happy:  Congrats Azelor. You totally deserve this honor.
The work you did on this map is just awesome. 
I thoroughly enjoyed watching this piece come together.
And I'm glad we had this beauty as part of Guildworld.  :Smile:

----------


## ChickPea

Congrats, Azelor! It's especially nice seeing a Guild World map get a Cartographers' Choice award.  :Smile:

----------


## Wingshaw

Congratulations Azelor! Very well deserved, I'd say.

Wingshaw

----------


## Warlin

Congratulations Azelor. You give there an incredible work of tenacity and precision, with a huge dose of worldbuilding: climate and density of population ... so much science in a map, we can only say : chapeau bas m'sieur dames !

----------


## Mouse

This is just so well deserved  :Smile: 

Congratulations Azelor!  :Very Happy:

----------


## - JO -

Félicitations Azelor !

----------


## tainotim

Congratulations Azelor. What a splendid map. Love exploring it!

Regards,
Karl

----------


## ThomasR

The heart and energy you poured in this map is outstanding ! A well deserved honor. Chapeau Vincent !

----------


## Azélor

I'm honoured by this award.  :Smile: 
Thank you for the kind words.


Some minor corrections:

*Created in : Illustrator and Photoshop

*(Most of the original lineart was made in Illustrator :mountains, rivers, clouds and parts of the forests)

*Review*
Azelor has been a cartographer here since the first years of the Guild.  His maps are known for their incredible details that give them both  depth and realism. There is no surprise in the fact that he is also one  of the best advisers and contributors regarding climates.

(I know a great deal about different topics but tectonics is not one of them)

----------


## Diamond

_Psst... he broke protocol.... correcting us?!?  Should we take his award back?_

I mean, ah, congrats Azelor!!   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:

----------


## Tonnichiwa

Congrats Azelor!

----------


## Greg

Congrats Azelor! Much deserved with this treasure trove of a map.

----------


## Tonquani

Wow, epic map Azelor,

The little clouds really give a sense of depth, and the mountains have a lovely oriental feel (Mt Fuji springs to mind).

Congrats. Rep Given

T

----------


## DanielHasenbos

Congratulations with the reward Azelor! This one is spectacularly detailed and the style of the map is wonderful. Great work!

----------


## Naima

Very nice Map  :Smile: .

----------


## Ausharem

Your 'Kingdom in the Clouds' map is quite nice, Azelor. It's what brought me to these forums.

----------


## Shall Teclex

Intricate details composed into a harmonious whole - this map is a true gem, Azelor! Congratulations!

----------


## Tahyer

I really like how clean and tasteful it is while still feeling "fantasy style". Good job!

----------


## Vobland

zawesome clean stlye! XD

----------


## Hendrid

Congratulations, well deserved

----------


## AliceBlackBow

Simply Stunning, Azelor! I love the detail of this map.

----------

